# Sealing a 1" conduit that leaks



## pete25 (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone specified a specific method/material for sealing conduit? I am considering the "Polywater Duct Sealant" as a means of sealing six conduit from which water is leaking thru into a Pumping Station. Just curious to hear about anyone experience with the Polywater Duct Sealant

Pete


----------



## grover (Jul 30, 2007)

If you need the conduit to be watertight, you should be using listed cable, conduit and fittings, and not just trying to jerry-rig it. Is Polywater Duct Sealant listed for that purpose and the cable you're using? I didn't see any mention of UL on their website, and the disclaimer seems to imply that it specifically is _not_ listed, so I'd be a bit wary of using it- there's no telling what sort of interaction it will have with cable jacketing or future removal from the conduit, or anything else.

As far as specific methods go, I've used some that are rated for navy submarines, but it's not something you can retrofit and probably overkill for your application. For something like this, I usually won't even bother picking out any specific product, and will let the electricians pick whatever listed product works best in a given situation, as actual installation of cable/conduit is their area of expertise.

Edit: they have so many products on that website that it's hard to believe its not all UL listed, though...


----------



## chaosiscash (Jul 30, 2007)

I've never used Polywater, but I have used duct seal before (trade name "monkey shit") to seal conduits that have water leaking through them. Check out panduit or pug duct seal. I'm not sure if its UL listed, but its been used by electricians for decades.

As far as what Grover mentioned, it sounds like an existing installation that could be getting water from about anywhere, and its probably not within the scope of the job to go and find the leak, and depending on system size that could be a big job. However, if you do know where the water is coming from, I'm with Grover, I'd fix the source instead of sealing them at the pumphouse.


----------



## PEwannabe (Jul 30, 2007)

chaosiscash said:


> I've never used Polywater, but I have used duct seal before (trade name "monkey shit") to seal conduits that have water leaking through them. Check out panduit or pug duct seal. I'm not sure if its UL listed, but its been used by electricians for decades.
> As far as what Grover mentioned, it sounds like an existing installation that could be getting water from about anywhere, and its probably not within the scope of the job to go and find the leak, and depending on system size that could be a big job. However, if you do know where the water is coming from, I'm with Grover, I'd fix the source instead of sealing them at the pumphouse.


I have never used the Polywater either, but I will second the opinion for the monkey shit. I have heard of that used before, it is messy though. There is another product called Link-Seal, this might work, I am not sure how water tight it gets. It is a small pieces of rubber in a link formation that are all bolted together so it can go from small size pipes to larger diameters. Once installed tighten down the bolts and the rubber is compressed and it should hold back the water. Sorry I do not know the manufacture but a quick google search should do.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jul 30, 2007)

The first issue here is:

Is the conduit leaking because it is cracked or is the wall penetration leaking?

If the wall penetration is leaking a Link-Seal or ConSeal (mastic) would be applicable, the size of the conduit would be a factor in the use of each one.

I don't think that I have ever specified link-seal for a 1-inch conduit.

Link-Seal: http://www.linkseal.com/

ConSeal: http://www.conseal.com/


----------



## grover (Aug 2, 2007)

I've only ever used monkeyshit for a low-pressure vapor-tight/smoke-tight/firestop in non-watertight situations; we use even more difficult stuff when watertight integrity is required- is monkeyshit rated for waterblocking, too?


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 2, 2007)

grover said:


> is monkeyshit rated for waterblocking, too?


I never said it was rated for that, just that I've seen it used.


----------

